# How about Benidorm,



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Hi, I am new to this forum and like to ask some advice. On the other hand, I did live for 8 years in Catalonia (1996-2006 - Costa Brava and Tarragona), so if someone need some info about this region, I would be glad to help.

I am retired and right now I am living in an Asian country, but next fall we want to go back to Spain. We are a family of three, with a 5-year-old boy, so we will need schools. Working is not an issue. I like high buildings and the “mini Manhattan” Style of Benidorm, which I have visited before, does not disturb me as it does someother people. We are looking for some cosmopolitan atmosphere, and relaxed – but not boring- lifestyle. My wife is Asian and does speak only English as a western language. We would not mind living in one of this 40 floor buildings, paying 1000 – 1200 € monthly rent, under the condition that we do not need a car the get some bread or bring the boy to school. I did see on the Internet that there are quite some rentals available in Benidorm. If someone in this forum has an opinion or a tip to give us, it would be highly appreciated.
Thanks
Eva33


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2008)

*No one in Benidorm!*

----------------


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Well .... sort of

I'm further North but we visit Benidorm from time to time. We have friends that have an apartment that they rent out on the South Beach and they are there 3 or 4 times a year

Benidorm has a stigma attached to it. Brit with hankerchief on head. But in reality its not a bad place, especially the old town and the Southern area. There are some nice apartments around there for sure but I dont think you need to go to 40 floors 

I couldn't live there, but thats me. If you want a bustling busy life and aren't bothered about the months of July and August when it gets invaded by the UK, then it could work I'm sure.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

By the way

Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain

This apartment is €650 a month
Benidorm apartment to let, Benidorm apartment long term let


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> By the way
> 
> Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain
> 
> ...


Hi Stravinsky,
Thanks for the feedack.


----------



## merlindale (Jun 23, 2008)

hi,

hubby and i are thinking of moving to benidorm, in the near future, but my kids are at a delicate age and education is a must, so we have decided to leave it until they are out of school. We are just back from a week of touring around benidorm, the outskirts, calpe, torrievieja etc and i must admit i prefer one of the quieter ends of spain, benidorm is very busy at this time of year, and it just seems like an endless party in the summer months, i would recommend you do what we did and book a few weeks at different times of the year and tour, tour, tour, that way you can register with a couple of est agents and they could even arrange viewings etc, good luck in your move to spain,

diane and shane


----------

